# African Pompano in Big Lagoon...and manatee sighting



## KOfishing

Got to Big Lagoon just before twilight. One throw of the net had plenty LY's and pinfish, then hit the flats. My fiancee had on pinfish and I was using topwater different color as pictured. In 2 hours we landed the 2 bluefish, 2 redfish. Reds were 22 1/2 & 24 1/2". Only the largest red was caught on pinfish. Several lost to what I assume were bluefish on LY's. Bite slowed after 8. I switched to the shiny bone colored spook. As I retrieved, I stopped it about 20' from the yak to bait her hook. Then wham. Spook was dead in water. Reel in and there is this African Pompano.

Anyone catch any of these around here? Much less way up in the ICW? 

Moved on down the opposite side looking for some specks. Cpl more quick breaks on live bait. And one nice hit on the other colored spook. 24 1/2 speck. 
That's 4 to 1. Topwater to live bait. Not counting the African Pompano.

To end the morning just after 10, I am standing in the PA blindly throwing the spook when I see this massive thing coming towards the kayak. Down near the tower. One large sea cow comes by so close I could have scratched its back with my fishing rod. Chatted with a guy wading and he had 4 come by him this past week too.

7-9am has always been a good time no matter the tide or water. My freezer full of fish can't be all luck. Most importantly I want to thank God for His blessings.


----------



## timeflies

Cool story, probably wasn't a manatee though. We don't have them around here. (Insert winking smiley face here)


----------



## Splittine

Yeah fat chick fo' sho'. No manatees anywhere near here.


----------



## flukedaddy

I second that. No way (on the tee). Maybe an overfeed flipper.


----------



## Johnms

Mermaids are very common in Big Lagoon, often mistaken for manatees.


----------



## beachsceneguy

yeah we were in the blufish a lot yesterday. 2 of us landed 7 and a few trout. all on topwater.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hobart

Nice fish!


----------



## Bigkidneys

I for sure have seen two manatees at different times around the lagoon. Once actually in the ICW by the oyster bar and the other by some docks along GBH. Def not normal around there.


----------



## Bigkidneys

Also seen a few different dolphins with the fins partially missing. Threw me for a loop the first time seeing one.


----------



## Splittine

Bigkidneys said:


> I for sure have seen two manatees at different times around the lagoon. Once actually in the ICW by the oyster bar and the other by some docks along GBH. Def not normal around there.


No you haven't. Fat chicks.


----------



## flukedaddy

Yall keep reporting and the whole dam bay will be a no wake zone or even better no fish zones. Jus sayin......Fat chicks


----------



## ric hamm

Amen! And awesome report, i caught a nice 18-20" Blue today on a black and gold spook jr, topwater is tons of fun


----------



## lowprofile

could have been a huge sting ray. lots of them around. 

nice pomp. thats a bucket list fish for a lot of people.


----------



## froglegs

Sounds like hippos to me.


----------



## Bo Keifus

probably mermaids. I remember one time I thought I saw a manatee and I just knew there was no way it could be. clearly it was a mermaid


----------



## beachautopainting

i too fished ICW yesterday a.m., by Theo Baars bridge though. not a bite for 3 hours. live bait, dead, cut fish, spoons, duster, etc. nothing. then the wind picked up around 11 from the SE to like 80 mph. made getting back to johnson's launch miserable. i dunno what the heck i'm doing wrong but this newbie has spent about 24 hrs in 2 months trying to catch something other than catfish and stingrays. (haven't caught many of those either, just to clarify). i can't wait for the boondoggle. maybe-just maybe, i can learn something there.


----------



## The_Rookie

I am staying on the Inter-coastal by the Oyster Bar. Seen a few hippos. Certainly no manatees in the water.


----------



## Loruna

Maybe it was one of those Old Miss cheerleaders down for a swim before heading up to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## krhyde1066

*Nice haul for dinner..*

That's a great looking catch for a few dinners to come, well done..

What do you do with the blues?, if you don't mind me asking. I eat fish at least 4 or 5 times a week, but have always returned the blues..

Thanks so much for your time,

Karl


----------



## jmiller2502

Ahh i finally found you! Nice fish man see you this weekend at work


----------



## pacecountryboy

There are manaties around here I saw one a few years ago at Bob Sikes it came right past the seawall on the Pensacola beach side on top so I got a good look at it as it swam past us was cool as hell to see cause I didn't thank we had them here till then


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

flukedaddy said:


> Yall keep reporting and the whole dam bay will be a no wake zone or even better no fish zones. Jus sayin......Fat chicks


what he said


----------

